# FSD and lane changes in Los Angeles



## allenlulu (7 mo ago)

I drive in Los Angeles. The navigation system always wants me to be in the far right lane and I understand that from a safety concern, however, my son‘s school turn off is a left turn and only about a mile and a half away. The car insists on going into the right lane and then within a mile shooting into the left lane and I have on many occasions almost caused an accident because of the other drivers perceiving my car as weaving in and out of traffic.

This same problem occurs more frequently and with more danger when I am driving southbound on city thoroughfares. In Los Angeles there are many main streets with three lanes in each direction, a middle lane, a right lane which is for I guess slower traffic, and then the far right lane. The problem is the far right lane is not a travel lane except for rush-hour in the morning and rush-hour in the evening. The rest of the day those lanes are filled with parked cars. But because of the navigation system wanting to be in the right lane for safety reasons the car often merges into the right lane only to immediately try to get back into the second lane because there are cars parked in front of it. 

This has, recently, discouraged me from using auto pilot.

Does anyone else notice that the FSD is so obsessed with getting into the "correct" lane that it is causing more problems than solving them? Is there a setting I am missing to correct this? 

Thanks.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

allenlulu said:


> This has, recently, discouraged me from using auto pilot.


Good choice.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

allenlulu said:


> Does anyone else notice that the FSD is so obsessed with getting into the "correct" lane that it is causing more problems than solving them? Is there a setting I am missing to correct this?


 I've noticed that in te past 5+ months of using the FSD-ßß software.

Each new (update) it gets worse. Constant, unnecessary,. redo0nkulous lane changes. It wants to change lanes (must cancel with turn signal 5+ times in a 1/4 mile distance) when it's already in the fastest moving lane and at the set speed point, then if i let it go there it will blink to move back 10 seconds later. A typical 10 mile drive will require 40+ lane change cancellations.

Totally redonkulous.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> I've noticed that in te past 5+ months of using the FSD-ßß software.
> 
> Each new (update) it gets worse. Constant, unnecessary,. redo0nkulous lane changes. It wants to change lanes (must cancel with turn signal 5+ times in a 1/4 mile distance) when it's already in the fastest moving lane and at the set speed point, then if i let it go there it will blink to move back 10 seconds later. A typical 10 mile drive will require 40+ lane change cancellations.
> 
> Totally redonkulous.


Yeah, but it's driving itself, right? FEATURE COMPLETE, book that revenue!


----------

